

Webapp verification emails are becoming snail emails - philhill

i&#x27;m having this issue with 2 businesses i&#x27;m working on. we are sending out automated verification emails to users signing up for our saas. these emails can take up to 15 minutes to arrive in the Inbox - there appears to be no pattern.<p>we use Mandrill as one transaction provider and sendgrid as another. the emails are shown as sent&#x2F;delivered but the emails are taking far longer to show in the Inbox.<p>Anyone having the same issue? Any ideas on fixes?
======
iSloth
Do you really need to have eMail verification before the user is allowed to do
anything?

In my application I let the user use the service for a week before actually
doing any kind of blocking, simply displaying a bright red banner at the top
of the page will prompt the majority of people to login to their eMail and
verify, and for the ones that are waiting for an email it's no bit issue.

May be also think about sending an email and have a button/link for people
that are still waiting, then use something like Twilio to verify them via SMS
or Call if it really is vital to prove their identity before any kind of
access is given.

------
Someone1234
Email is one of those technologies which makes no real assurance about
delivery speed. Which is to say that the receiving party can delay it
substantially as a spam-fighting technique (e.g. Gmail) and you cannot REALLY
complain because email makes no assurance.

If you want near instant delivery then may I suggest Text Messages? They will
often be delivered within a minute and cost very little with the right
provider (e.g. Twilio).

~~~
pizzeys
Text Messages also provide no such assurance, though. Sure they 'often' are
within a minute, but then so is email.

------
alttab
Don't require verification for the first hour if you can, and try not to worry
about it, or change your provider.

In the end, you only have control over how fast your mail is sent. The e-mail
provider of the client determines when it is received.

Good on you for tracking and measuring it though.

------
seven
Those delays can be caused by greylisting.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greylisting](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greylisting)

------
palidanx
For Mandrill, did you set up DKIM on it? I am running verification e-mails via
Mandrill and right now they are getting sent more or less real time.

~~~
bbissoon
Good catch, I was just going to suggest that.

